# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  51 ألف خادمة في الاردن والتوقف عن قرار رفع الاسعار

## الحصن نيوز

يبلغ عدد العاملات الاجنبيات في المنازل الاردنية حوالي (51) ألف خادمة  وفقا لنقابة أصحاب مكاتب استقدام واستخدام العاملات في المنازل.

وقال نقيب أصحاب مكاتب استقدام واستخدام العاملات في المنازل خالد الحسينات أنه " تم التراجع عن تطبيق قرار رفع أسعار استقدام الخادمات حاليا  " .

وأضاف انه تم : " العدول عن قرار الرفع الذي كان مفترضا تطبيقه الشهر المقبل بسبب تجاوب وزارة العمل بدراسة وتعديل بعض بنود نظام تنظيم المكاتب الخاصة العاملة في استقدام واستخدام العاملات في المنازل  " .

وكانت نقابة أصحاب مكاتب الاستقدام والاستخدام أعلنت نيتها رفع كلفة استقدام عاملة المنزل لتتراوح القيمة بين (3) آلاف إلى (3500) دينار مع مطلع تشرين ثاني  المقبل.

ورغم تأكيد النقابة عدم رفع أسعار استقدام الخادمات حاليا يرى مواطنون أن الأسعار الحالية مرتفعة ومبالغ فيها، اذ تصل الى 2500 دينار لاستقدام الخادمة .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

